# Java as target?



## granfire (Oct 15, 2013)

I am sure I am missing something here and am gullible,but:
Seems like Java is a target for cooties on my computer.
I ran a boot up scan on the machine and it seems like there was a whole list of  cooties in the Java files.

I am guessing the constant prompts to update Java are doing it....
Help?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 15, 2013)

Java is a real big issue at the enterprise level and some Government offices do not even allow it to be installed but others, like mine have it so ingrained in o9ur systems because some of the databases only run with Java. However we DO NOT allow auto update. Most unfortunately our system for update and Java do not get along so we keep track of new versions and update manually....and yes we limit our users...not all have Java


----------



## rlobrecht (Oct 15, 2013)

Java is bad news.  If it wasn't for Minecraft, I wouldn't have it on any of my systems.  I keep it disabled in all of our browsers.


----------



## granfire (Oct 16, 2013)

thanks.


----------

